# Hello from New Brunswick



## Thomas (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi I recently purchased a Standard Modern 9" Utilathe Model 1000 that needs a bit of work, hoping to find some information and possibly parts once I dig into it. I'm a red seal Millwright and have 16 years in at my company where I have access to a complete machine shop but I have a few projects I'd like to do at home and this lathe kind of fell in my lap. A local motor rewind shop is closing its doors and the lathe had been sitting in a back room partially disassembled since 2002 and came with two brand new chucks.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  I to have a 9" Utilathe and love it.  Did you get a steady rest, follower rest, threading dial, and taper attachment with it?  I have some spare parts here, so let me know what you need.









						9" SM Utilathe Restoration
					

I picked up this 9" Utilathe (Thanks Phil) that's in pretty decent shape for it's age IMHO.    Note the headstock, tailstock, and tool post risers (3").  I want to delete those but unfortunately I'm missing the original 16T headstock drive gear and idler gear bracket.    This is the original...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 20, 2021)

welcome, there's lots of help (parts, drawings, etc) on the forum for your rebuild


----------



## Brent H (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey @Thomas : Welcome to the forum!  Are you close to Fredericton?  I am a frequent visitor to the lovely province of NB!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 20, 2021)

I did not receive a steady rest, follower rest or taper attachment but I am going back to the rewind shop Monday to dig around, the room it came out of was floor to ceiling boxes. I had a cross slide assembly for a rockwell delta that was in one of my boxes so I'd like to figure out where it came from.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 20, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hey @Thomas : Welcome to the forum!  Are you close to Fredericton?  I am a frequent visitor to the lovely province of NB!


I'm in Saint John, it's about and hour south of Fredericton.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome aboard @Thomas from Saskatchewan. Loads of in-depth knowledge on the forum, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey @Thomas - yep, the downtown St John can be very fun


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.
You can download the manual here:




__





						Resources & Support | Standard Modern™ Lathes
					

Racer Machinery International Inc. is a proud machine tool manufacturer of renowned Standard Modern lathes brand including the well known 1340 Engine Lathe.  With over 80 years of history, pride and experience behind every machine.



					standardmodernlathes.com
				



I recently sold my SM9 and still have a few headstock gears if needed.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Thomas.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 20, 2021)

Thomas said:


> I'm in Saint John, it's about and hour south of Fredericton.


Hey, welcome from South of Chatham in Ontario. 

Been to both cities. Very nice places. I always have a hard time trying to remember if it's St John or St John's. The other one is in nfld. 

Every time I think about St. John, I remember a funny story. I was invited to speak at the university there as their annual guest lecturer. There were maybe 3 or 400 people in the auditorium waiting. But the AV guy didn't show up so I was preparing to have to yell. At the last minute he showed up in a big fan-fare and then proceeded to give me a pedantic lesson on how to use everything. There were a half dozen remotes - one for each device. In particular he made a big deal about how the big overhead projector control was line-of-sight only and repeated that several times as though I was a total idiot. (I am, but he shouldn't have tried so hard to prove it). When he was all done, I took out my palm pilot, and quickly programmed all of the remotes into it (an easy process I did regularly), and then tested everything. As a final test, I reached around under my arm and bounced the signal for the overhead off the projector screen behind me, which worked just fine. Then I held it my lips and blew the smoke off the muzzle as though it were a pistol. I ended all that with a loud "SO MUCH FOR LINE OF SIGHT". The AV guy crawled out of the room and the crowd howled. 

As a gift, they gave me a solid brass mariners navigation sextant. What an awesome piece of hardware! Not only that, but the airport security folks let me take it on the plane home with me! That would not have happened in any airport in Ontario.....

Ya, I love the Maritimes almost as much as Saskatchewan.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 20, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Hey, welcome from South of Chatham in Ontario.
> 
> Been to both cities. Very nice places. I always have a hard time trying to remember if it's St John or St John's. The other one is in nfld.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how many times we have had rush parts accidentally shipped to St John's NFLD, you learn to use airport codes instead (YSJ) as Air Canada cargo has a better success rate if you keep it simple. Our airport is great, two gates and they are 40FT from the front door so up until recently you could show up twenty minutes before your flight without issue.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 21, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> trying to remember if it's St John or St John's


The way I heard it, New Brunswick already has an "S" so their city doesn't need one.  Newfoundland, on the other hand, needs one.

Craig


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 21, 2021)

Welcome from Chestermere, AB.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 22, 2021)

Welcome aboard Thomas. 
I was posted to Gagetown for 6 years. I spent a lot of time at a place called WTP, about half way down to Saint John.


----------



## Crosche (Nov 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary! Lot's of knowledgable folks here, so you are almost certain to find lots of information about your lathe. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Thomas (Nov 22, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> Welcome aboard Thomas.
> I was posted to Gagetown for 6 years. I spent a lot of time at a place called WTP, about half way down to Saint John.


WTP? was it near Petersville?


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thomas said:


> WTP? was it near Petersville?


Yep. About 4km east. Mainly used as the armour school staging/Maint area.
I spent many, many, many weeks living out there in the Maint trailer.


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, another Maritime forum noob!  Nice to hear there are a few out this way, welcome Thomas from the Halifax area.


----------

